# Rain Storm & Splinter Cell



## KyleShort (Feb 4, 2005)

I just finished the latest Barry Eisler book, *"Rain Storm"* and I must say that I continue to be impressed with his writing.  What do you all think about the martial arts scenes that he writes?  Realistic, over the top?

Now I must admit that his book relates especially well for those immersed in the internet martial arts community as the author refers to many different martial arts and exercise gurus (Judo, BJJ, gracies, Krav maga, Savate etc.).

As far as gripes...I think the author over uses the jujigatame (judo) and should not have gone the route of Matt Furey with the main character's exercise routine.  Also, he gives a bit too much credit to Krav Maga to suite my tastes.

On to *"Splinter Cell"*...has anyone read this Clancy sponsored $8 flat of toilet paper?  I could not stand it about 50 pages into it....WAY WAY WAY too much credit to Krav Maga, and the writing style was just bad IMO.

Has anyone read this Tom Clancy sponsored book?

Note that I don't have any serious issues with Krav Maga, but certainly Splinter Cell sells it as the ultimate, non nonsense martial art, regardless of the fact that is has gotten very commercial in recent years.

*What do you all think about how martial arts are represented in these books?*

Also, I posted this here because The Library is supposed to be for Non-martial arts or so it says


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you for the feedback on the books.....Aloha


----------



## Blindside (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread should probably be moved over the the Library but...

I just finished Rain Storm this morning, and I thought it was fantastic. 

I only remember one use of jujigatame, at the end, and Rain paid for it.  In other fights there was a heel hook, at least three different neck cranks/breaks, and a sleeper (hadaka jime)    

Too much credit to Krav Maga???  Because one person was well trained in it?

As for the hindu pushups and squats, well they kick my butt and are part of my bodyweight routine.  It seemed to fit in with a guy who is trying to stay undercover in his workout (can't work in the hotel gym everyday) and is primarily a grappler. 

I thought there was more of a foucs on the martial arts in this book, the first book mostly focused on survellance/counter-survellance techniques that are just glossed over in this one.  I think the fights are well described, but maybe over a little too quick. 

Anywho, I hope the auther does more in this series, it is very well done and incredibly researched.  Actually, I'd really like to see a movie done, but the odds of a movie featuring a 50-year-old Japanese man as an amoral assassin anti-hero who hooks up with beautiful young women somewhat unlikely.  Jet Li couldn't even get a kiss in Romeo must die, and he was Romeo....

Lamont

PS If you haven't read the book, you should but start with the first one, Rain Fall, followed by Hard Rain, all are excellent.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2005)

that Splinter Cell book is _horrible_.  Holy Jesus, is it written badly.  you got a bit farther than I did before I put it down.  there are very few books that are written in first person that I have actually read and enjoyed, and this was definately not one of them.


----------

